

Sony Launches Worlds Fastest Personal Internet in Japan - rjempson
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/123304-Sony-Launches-Worlds-Fastest-Personal-Internet-in-Japan

======
spo81rty
The fastest internet in the US is Google Fiber 1 gbs. Not 150mbs.

